# Homemade treats - milk?



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to bake some homemade treats for my babies...

The recipe I'm looking at calls for milk, olive oil and applesauce. Are these ingredients safe for my chis? 

Thanks!

Laur


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Most dogs are not very tolerant of lactose. You could substitute goats milk, but I don't feed any milk products to adult dogs personally.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey there i found this on google, never tried it myself but this is what it suggested

"soy milk, almond milk or any other lactose free milk. Or, if you'd like to add variety to a recipe, you can substitute the milk for chicken or beef broth, or even water."

p.s: i give my 2 catsip milk which is a lactose free milk as a treat after dinner. it even has taurine in it  if ur pet stores sell anything like that, its awesome :albino:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My vet prefers goats milk or goats cheese if you must, but no dairy products for dogs. Poor Lulu loves a nip of cheese for a treat, but I am taking this time to break it since she is on this liver cleansing diet.


----------



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. 

I live in a very remote area of Canada with no access to pet stores or specialty milks/treats. I think I will just try to substitute milk with water and hope for the best!

The rest of the recipe is pretty standard: flour, oats, olive oil, applesauce, baking powder and natural peanut butter. I was mainly concerned when I saw milk!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ok for the natural peanutbuutter u may want to consider organic peanutbutter  since too much regular peanutbutter is bad for them! u can even change the olive oil to a vegetable oil (it keeps fresher too)

i hope ur furball isnt too picky  let us know how ur treats come out


----------



## Laur (Dec 12, 2012)

I looked everywhere in town for organic, but all they had was natural. Calls for 1/2 cup. Is that really bad?

This is proving to be very complicated when you have limited supplies .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think it'll be fine if the treats are given in small quantities  since in baking everything gets mixed up anyway and seperated into each treat. just dont go too crazy! <3 too much peanutbutter will also give ur pup tummy issues like the runs :lol: how fun is that to clean! ha!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Pictures, pictureeeees  wraaawl from me, Baby.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It also depends on the dog, what it is used to and can tolerate. I would be more concerned about the flour myself, it is made from wheat which most dogs do not tolerate well. My dogs get horrible wind if they have even the tiniest amount of wheat lol. If yours doesn't have allergies or intolerances, then like Pidge says, you are only feeding them in tiny quantities.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It also depends on the dog, what it is used to and can tolerate. I would be more concerned about the flour myself, it is made from wheat which most dogs do not tolerate well. My dogs get horrible wind if they have even the tiniest amount of wheat lol. If yours doesn't have allergies or intolerances, then like Pidge says, you are only feeding them in tiny quantities.


oh yes the wheat. some dogs are so sensitive to it. im glad that mine arent hehe. KC is only bad with fruit...hah! she gets the case of the runs really bad....bleehhhhk! :foxes15: ur poor babies :sad7:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, poor us lol!


----------

